# My Car..check it out



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

let me know what you guys think..its in works and will get a paint job next month.


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

bimmerfest


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

bimmerfest girlfriend.


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

front


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Oops forgot pic.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

The r1cer rims look a little odd on the car, but otherwise very nice - and original.

Be sure to post pics post-paintjob! :thumb:


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

well as far as rims i couldn't anything other then team dynamics and tsw, i didnt want tsw cause they are heavie an expensive and I liked the team Dy. one's


----------

